# Glass or Plexiglass for solar wax melter - Advantages & Disadvantages



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

My solar wax melter is all complete except for the type of glass or plexiglass to put in it. Which one heats up better/faster than the other and are there any other advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

I just made one too, I have a piece of both. its what I had laying around. To me it seems like the glass gets hotter faster.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I just recovered mine and decided on glass. My glass man told me that glass conducts heat and sunlight better and warned about the plexiglass becoming easily scratched plus being lmore expensive. It wasn't cheap, $90 for tempered glass mounted in my frame. It does need cleaning a lot and plexiglass would become scuffed too much. I seem to break mine every ten years or so using it almost daily May to September. I am about three buckets in to about twenty buckets from last year not to mention this years crop coming up. I think I have to renovate my second melter and run two, or buy some expensive electric melter. Solar is too slow for all I've got. It also needs attention daily when in use.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I made mine with a double layer of plexiglass and has worked fine for around five years. I've had no problem with scuffing or scratching but it does get streaked with waxy film. But since it still works fine in that condition I don't bother to clean it. The window doesn't really have to be that clean.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used both but I like glass better. The last one I made was from an old sash that I had saved when I remodeled and put in new windows. Since I had it, I used it and if it breaks I'd go with glass again. The plexiglass worked but I think the glass works better and it's easier to clean.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

MichaelShantz said:


> I made mine with a double layer of plexiglass and has worked fine for around five years. I've had no problem with scuffing or scratching but it does get streaked with waxy film. But since it still works fine in that condition I don't bother to clean it. The window doesn't really have to be that clean.


Good info, I will try it next time. Cost compared to glass? I gave up on my double glass, just double the lifting with no apparent gain. \Which plexiglass has the best sun and heat transference?


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I went to Habitat for Humanity and bought a nice thermopane window for thirty dollars and built my melter around that. Works great.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Good info folks.... Plexi was way much more expensive in my area (Kentucky). I'm going with glass.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Which plexiglass has the best sun and heat transference?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

If you build it right you will need tempered glass. I sprayed foamed the out side and it will boil water and crack non tempered glass.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

davidsbees said:


> If you build it right you will need tempered glass. I sprayed foamed the out side and it will boil water and crack non tempered glass.


How did you insulate between the glass frame and box?
Any pictures?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

odfrank said:


> How did you insulate between the glass frame and box?
> Any pictures?


I use silicone weather strip and I coat the spray foam with roof coating to protect it from the uv ray's


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gord said:


> I went to Habitat for Humanity and bought a nice thermopane window for thirty dollars and built my melter around that. Works great.


This, but I think I paid even less.


----------

